# Hi



## brucel (Dec 12, 2022)

sup


----------



## WanderingBurro (Dec 12, 2022)

Kurang ajar lu di sini kita ngomong bahasa apa aja sih anjir


----------



## brucel (Dec 12, 2022)

Sorry but the language is: English 

You aren't allowed to be (a) Indian.
(b) use any other language than English.


----------



## WanderingBurro (Dec 12, 2022)

brucel said:


> Sorry but the language is: English
> 
> You aren't allowed to be (a) Indian.
> (b) use any other language than English.


It's not an Indian language jfl


----------

